# Recommendations for online training



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

My Frankie is 6.5 months old. I can no longer find a good GSD trainer in my area. The woman I trained 3 previous dogs with passed away in 2019. I was heartbroken when I found out. She was a wonderful German woman who really knew and loved the GSD breed.

Frankie and I just finished a 6 week course with a trainer who went through the "Animal Behavior College" as a trainer in CA. We went there just because there wasn't any other class I could get into at the time and I didn't want to wait any longer. Needless to say the only thing good about it was to get hm in a class environment with a few other dogs and their humans. He actually did better than an 8 month old Golden and a 9 month old Labradoodle.

Anyway, it is fairly hopeless to find anyone decent here now. The local GSD club disbanded back in 2019 for lack of interest. I keep waiting for an opening in a class at the local AKC dog obedience club. I really have to move out of this state!

In the meantime I'm looking for suggestions for online training. I have seen various trainers mentioned on posts here - Haz (is it?) from Shield K9, Stone Dennis, Michael Ellis, Larry Krohn, Ivan Balabanov.....

I'm not sure how far we will go with what. I've never competed with any of my dogs before. Now that I'm retired and if Frankie continues to exhibit a willingness to work, who knows...

Right now I have pulled out my training notes from my past trainer and will go through her basic and advanced classes that I took with my first GSD on our own.

Frankie likes to play tug so I am thinking about purchasing these for him. Please let me know what you think:









fordogtrainers - TE40#1073 French Linen Bite Rag with Handle


French Linen Dog Bite Rag Click on the pictures to see bigger image Quality Bite Training Rag with Handle for RiesenschnauzersOur specialists created the item that is oriented on playing that develops the skills of your pet. It is Prey Drive Training Dog Bite Rag. This bite rag is good for...




www.fordogtrainers.com





We had been using a braided fleece fabric for tug but he started tearing pieces off. I'd cut them off when I saw they were torn, but missed one. He pooped out about a 6" piece I had no idea he ingested.

And this one - came across a thread here where someone used this one as an obedience reward.









fordogtrainers - TE16F1073 French Linen Bite Dog Tug 20* 20* 7 cm


Comfortable to Hold French Linen Dog Bite Tug for Training Is your pet not excited when it comes to training? Train your dog and enjoy every precious moment spent together! This wonderful French Linen bite tug is a magic wand in dog educational process. With this toy you will be able to combine...




www.fordogtrainers.com





Any suggestions and advice really appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Shield K9s online courses you can purchase are really nice! I know some trainers also sometimes offer virtual training sessions although they're more difficult.

As for tugs and stuff, French Linen tugs are super nice! I also sometimes buy custom tugs from Etsy, after reading the reviews of course, lol


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I am having a lot of fun with the Micheal Ellis food and tug videos. I find it a fun and engaging way to play, learn and teach. The dog gets its easy. It's more me learning to move in a way the dog loves. Gives us something fun to do. 
Really helped me with learning to engage my dogs in structured play. They are not online courses but two sets of videos. 

I never did group classes I wish I had. I plan to eventually now that i am understanding how to get my dogs under control and calm. I would say they are a great way to continue keeping your dog neutral to other dogs and people if they are fun. Continue taking your pup into the world and doing what you have learned. 

I am also taking the sheild k9 off leash course. Not sure it's really what your looking for. 

He does plan to offer competitive obedience online courses in the future. He is carefully creating the program. Not as easy as functional obedience I would imagine.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

All of the trainers you listed are excellent.There are bits and pieces of information from each of them that are valuable. For formal obedience take a closer look at what Michael Ellis and Ivan Balabanov have to offer. You can check out all of the trainers and their "styles" free on YouTube.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

peachygeorgia said:


> Shield K9s online courses you can purchase are really nice! I know some trainers also sometimes offer virtual training sessions although they're more difficult.
> 
> As for tugs and stuff, French Linen tugs are super nice! I also sometimes buy custom tugs from Etsy, after reading the reviews of course, lol


I did watch a bit of some of the you tube Shield K9s and they looked good. I'll have to investigate further.

Never thought to look on Etsy...


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Apex1 said:


> I am having a lot of fun with the Micheal Ellis food and tug videos. I find it a fun and engaging way to play, learn and teach. The dog gets its easy. It's more me learning to move in a way the dog loves. Gives us something fun to do.
> 
> Really helped me with learning to engage my dogs in structured play. They are not online courses but two sets of videos.
> 
> ...


I'll check them out. I'm really interested in any and all. And then see how both Frankie and I do.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

dogma13 said:


> All of the trainers you listed are excellent.There are bits and pieces of information from each of them that are valuable. For formal obedience take a closer look at what Michael Ellis and Ivan Balabanov have to offer. You can check out all of the trainers and their "styles" free on YouTube.


 Thanks! I guess I'll start by watching any of the free youtube videos out there.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Apex1 said:


> I never did group classes I wish I had. I plan to eventually now that i am understanding how to get my dogs under control and calm.


I find group classes to be more motivating. Sometimes I need a "push."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dave Kroyer


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi Rosebud99!  

Just looked at my Leerburg library, these were the online videos I found the most helpful and still go back to from time to time. 

Tyler Muto - Leash Reactivity, Obedience and Behavior Foundations
Forrest Micke - Engagement Skills 
Michael Ellis - The Power of Playing Tug with your dog, training with food, Training the Recall, Leash skills, Focused Heeling

Josie has earned her CGC (private trainer), Trick Dog Elite Performer and Rally Novice. She has the skills for Rally Intermediate and maybe beyond but I haven’t found the time to set up and practice the courses for AKC virtual rally. Always incorporate training into our daily walks and hikes on the weekend. 

For tug, I prefer to use jute versus French linen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> Dave Kroyer


Thanks. I'll check him out.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

xthine said:


> online videos I found the most helpful and still go back to from time to time.
> 
> Tyler Muto - Leash Reactivity, Obedience and Behavior Foundations
> Forrest Micke - Engagement Skills
> ...


Thanks! I'll look them up and add to my list.

I've gone to watch obedience and agility trials for many years. I have a good friend who competes with her Rotties and Aussies in obedience and rally. 

I don't know what the French Linen tugs feel like. But I don't think he'll like the feel of the jute. He likes soft. He likes to carry around a hand towel. And he did like my fleece that I took away from him. 

I did look on Etsy after peachygeorgia mentioned it. Maybe the tightly woven fleece once will be ok. The one I had was a loose braid. And I won't let him have it on his own - only when we play together.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Where are you located? Animal Behavior College is PO. I used one of their trainers briefly and it was a disaster. She was much better with smaller breeds.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> Where are you located? Animal Behavior College is PO. I used one of their trainers briefly and it was a disaster. She was much better with smaller breeds.


I'm in New Mexico - outside of Albuquerque.

What's PO?

I wouldn't take another class from her again. It was what she called "Basic Obedience and Social Skills." Class description: "This class covers basic skills such as sit, down, stay, recall, relinquishing objects and go to place." And in the 6 classes we never covered "relinquishing objects."

The worst thing was she didn't teach "wait." She only used "stay" and they had students recall from a stay. I was always taught to use stay when you return to your dog. Use wait when you want to call them to you.

But it did expose Frankie to a class environment and a few other dogs and owners in a relatively small enclosed space and he was very well-behaved.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

PO = positive only.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Got it


----------

